# Charting my wife



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was thinking about how disappointed I am in my sex life and my wife's seeming disregard for my needs. I thought I would make a list and break up her day time hours to see what she actually focuses on week by week. 

This would almost be comical if it wasn't affecting my daily life. It's hard to see but the area for physical intimacy is that tiny blue sliver you can't really see between Dates / time out with me & Eating. I'm sure this isn't different from others out there and I know some of my fellow men here would have even a smaller line. It's so revealing for me to see this laid out. I mean sex/intimacy is by far the least important thing to her and puts forth the least amount of effort into it by a long shot. Nothing else in her life gets less attention then me. The sad thing is I would really only need to go up to like 0.89% or 60 minutes to be happier then I could ever imagine; even at 30 minutes a week I would hardly know what to do with myself I'd be so happy! 









Isn't it crazy that all she (and probably most women) need to do is spend less then 1% of her time to make me a happy husband. Crazy when you think that the next closest category is 15 times more time - shopping for clothes and her fun/personal stuff. 

More of a vent post then anything else. I guess I just like to get myself all worked up!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

LOL, I did it on a time basis based on sex for me and cuddling that she wants.

*Sex*
3 times a week @ 45 minutes avg. for a total of 2hrs and 15min a week for sex.

That's out of 168hrs total for 1 week. So over a year it's 117 hrs of sex out of 8736 hours for a year. In terms of days it's almost 5 days out of 365 days for sex. Plus I didn't even account for her periods so that's like 1 week per month that's lost.

In other words she couldn't give me 5 days out of 365 days for sex, or about 1.36% of the days in a year.

*Cuddling*
I had to cuddle with her for about 2 hrs on avg per night! That's 14 hrs per week, 728 hrs a year or about 30 days out of the year for an avg of about 8% of the days in a year. Plus I did not factor in movies/weekends when we just lay in bed for an extra 3-4 hrs etc....

So here I am giving about 10% of my time for cuddling and she was crying about 1% of her time for sex was too much out of a year, WTF.....

BTW, this time analysis didn't do crap to change her mind, I had to finally grab my nuts and declare ww3 and just talked to her. We worked things out from once a month back to about 2 times a week. There were time that I almost relapsed back into cheating on her, especially when she kept telling me to go ahead and sleep with other woman if I need sex that bad, ouch.

But then, I'm in it with her for the long haul and will do what it takes to keep us both moving in the right direction!! Sometimes there are bumps and curves in the road, gotta just weather those out and keep on moving forward.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I know you are bothered, but your chart made me feel you are a humorous man. 
I don't have the biggest light blue section. 
We don't have TV. So I don't watch TV. See if you can get rid of the TV. 
I am funny in many ways. Here is one of them. We bought our apartment, we were going to install cable TV. The monthly fee was 20 dollars maybe, but the cable company quoted me for 150 dollars. I was confused, you charge me for three months, then it is 60, how come I have to pay 150. They told me that they wanted installment fee, and they only needed to come to my apartment and hook it. One minute, done. So I told them not to come. Since then, I haven't had TV. Four years already, I don't miss anything. 

My husband is happy that we don't have TV. One reason, he can't watch it since he doesn't understand Chinese. Second reason, he said I am more productive if we don't have TV. I chose not to have TV because I was stubborn. He got his wish because I was stubborn. 

Spend so much time on TV watching useless things, she should be able to give you some attention. I am sorry for your situation. She is not understanding towards you!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Men are funny. Cheatinghubby, you are funny. What else are you calculating? Interesting, men like to calculate time? I like to calculate money!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Men are funny. Cheatinghubby, you are funny. What else are you calculating? Interesting, men like to calculate time? I like to calculate money!


I'm an accountant so I like to quantify things sometimes when trying to get my point across to my wife. And yes I count money also and my wife is Chinese so she counts money even more than I do.

From some of your other posts it seems you're also Chinese (or Taiwanese, same thing IMO) so it must run in the blood to count money lol.

I even did a time analysis of how much time she spent with our kids vs with me, time she spends shopping vs time going out with me lol.

But I have never done a time analysis for my trips with the boys for hunting, snowboarding, etc...because that's just wrong you know. That's a very special time and you shouldn't have to count that right? :rofl:


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL....at least u have a sense of humor enough to make a pie chart.....i doubt many other lives are different from yours a man would have to work from home to get more sex than that.......


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> I'm an accountant so I like to quantify things sometimes when trying to get my point across to my wife. And yes I count money also and my wife is Chinese so she counts money even more than I do.
> 
> From some of your other posts it seems you're also Chinese (or Taiwanese, same thing IMO) so it must run in the blood to count money lol.
> 
> ...


I am Chinese and Taiwanese, both. I tell people I am from the earth, not mars. :rofl::rofl::rofl:You are a very funny man. It is wrong to calculate your time spent on hunting and snowboarding with boys. Yes, it is. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I am sure your wife knows calculating better than you do.:rofl::rofl::rofl:
But since you told me your wife is Chinese, now it is a little easy for me to understand why she doesn't like sex. Chinese women think that they have to be prudish. They use sex to control men rather to please men. Once I saw an article, this woman asked her husband to pay her whenever he needed sex from her. Sad........................... A woman thinks like this.


----------

